# 1968 (?) 15' Richline V-Bottom



## JGibson (Aug 25, 2016)

I bought this boat, motor & trailer for $600 last week. Motor started on first crank. My plan is to add a couple of decks and a floor as time/work allows. I can't seem to find anything on the motor other than a Manual serial number to find out exactly what year it is so maybe someone here can help?

The Boat:






Motor:





Before Teardown:





After:













I've been looking around for some ideas and found a few here. I plan to strip all the paint from this boat, seal every seam and rivet, repaint before I ever put it in the water. Prob will do the same to the motor, replace the vitals (Impeller, Plugs, etc.) repaint it. Gonna take me a minute but it should be fun. Input welcomed, links to info, other v bottom builds, anything that will help or give me ideas. Thanks.


----------



## JGibson (Aug 26, 2016)

Trailer:










Stripping Paint has started:






Whatever this stuff is, it's very unforgiving...kinda looks like roofing tar...?


----------



## JGibson (Aug 28, 2016)

I have decided that this IS roofing tar. Smells like it, feels like it...






Made some more progress today, I'm having to scrape the real thick parts away then using a soft wire brush on my drill I can remove the rest of it:










My plan here is to either use an Aluminum brazing rod to fill in this seam or maybe use some JB Weld to fill it in before I paint it.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice looking boat! I'd personally use brazing rods because the jb weld is such a mess


----------



## JGibson (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks. I will probably end up using the rods, that way (Hopefully) it will be permanent. Taking my time with this (As time allows) so I can actually get it done the way I want.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 30, 2016)

Don't use heat along the seam. There is usually a sealer that will burn out and cause more leaks.


----------



## JGibson (Sep 19, 2016)

My plan for the boat (I stole ideas from others here, hope you don't mind):






What you don't see is flotation. There will be flotation under the floor, in and around all storage and in both benches. This plan may change as I go along with the build. The storage areas you see on the sides, I may run them from front to back.


----------



## RStewart (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice boat. I've got a 14 ft one just like it. Not sure what the black stuff is but mine had it also. Must be some type of sealant the factory used. 

Looks like you've got a good plan. Keep us informed.


----------



## sonny.barile (Sep 20, 2016)

Why not just go along those edges with 5200 or some flexible marine sealant? Run a bead right along that edge like the corners of a bathtub. It will flex with the boat and can be replaced easily if needed. Less mess.....


----------



## JGibson (Sep 22, 2016)

RStewart, I have your build bookmarked.

sonny.barile, I plan to use something on the inside of the boat like that to fill in the seam and cover the rivets. I was trying to use something on the outside more Durable I guess you could say, I figured the inside would see less friction because of water or debris than the outside.


----------



## sonny.barile (Sep 22, 2016)

Oh I thought I was looking at an inside seam. LOL Im getting old.....


----------



## Crazyboat (Sep 22, 2016)

Maybe I missed it but, what size engine is that, looks like a 6 or 8 HP but not sure.


----------



## JGibson (Sep 24, 2016)

sonny.barile: All good, those are on the outside :wink: 

Crazyboat: The motor is a 25HP


----------



## water bouy (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice catch. How will you compensate for the structure of the middle bench? I'm thinking of making an aisle in mine.


----------



## JGibson (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm planning on cutting the middle bench down each side and across the top of the drain hole. 






Hopefully this will help to keep the some of the side strength plus add some bracing for the floor.


----------



## water bouy (Sep 25, 2016)

That's gonna be a great boat. Is it a full 15 ft.


----------



## JGibson (Sep 25, 2016)

No...actual size is 14' 6 3/8". I'm guessing they didn't want to add all those numbers on the registration so they just rounded up. I am thinking about trading a 4 wheeler I have here for a 14' flat bottom with a 20 hp johnson. Only saw pics of it so far. Looks like a pretty nice boat.


----------



## sonny.barile (Sep 26, 2016)

Thats a sweet boat. I like the classic shape. It was a steal at 600 bucks.


----------



## RStewart (Sep 27, 2016)

My middle bench was already out of mine & the way I ran the 2x4s to support the floor it also adds strength to the boat front to back & using the factory side supports on the front & back benches supports the sides plenty.


----------



## JGibson (Oct 24, 2016)

Got my first coat on the bottom. 

Before









After





2nd coat coming today. Gonna paint the rear and rail around the top then a dark gray on the rest.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice boat, JGibson! I re-did a 1958 richline Big 16 a couple of years ago, really like how these boats are built, very sound hulls for the weight. Have you looked at the Richline boats page at Yahoo Groups? You have to sign up but there are 180+ members, some of who are super knowledgeable about these boats. The guy who put the page together grew up next to the plant in the 50's and has a lot of old catalogs posted. Here is the link:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Richline_53/photos/albums/285091846


----------



## JGibson (Oct 24, 2016)

They have made a Facebook page now

https://www.facebook.com/groups/274370979610410/


----------



## JGibson (Oct 24, 2016)

Final coat on bottom, turned pretty good. I figure no one will be seeing the bottom too much (at least I hope not). Black shows EVERYTHING...


----------



## JGibson (Oct 27, 2016)

Sides painted, two coats. May end up doing a 3rd once it's back on the trailer.


----------



## misunderstood (Oct 28, 2016)

Awesome job =D> Will be following progress.


----------



## Johnny (Oct 28, 2016)

hey JG - great job so far !!
question: could you post a close-up photo of the drain scupper?
I have not seen that design before.







.


----------



## JGibson (Oct 28, 2016)

Here ya go :wink: 











Supposed to use one of these to plug it


----------



## Johnny (Oct 28, 2016)

thanks man !!
I like the profile of it


----------



## JGibson (Oct 29, 2016)

I hate it, lol. It doesn't let all of the water drain out like a transom plug would. I may end up sealing it up and adding one thru the transom.


----------



## JGibson (Nov 10, 2016)

Interior first coat. Went with same color as the sides.











Had some decals made but gonna have them remade a little bigger:


----------



## RStewart (Nov 14, 2016)

The boat is looking good, coming along nicely. 

I don't like the drain plug style either. I always had to wrap my plug in thread tape to keep it from letting water in. It didn't let much in but I don't like any coming in. Lol.


----------

